# New PPI Black Ice amplifier design



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I was scanning Fleabay on Friday and noticed that WoofersEtc is selling a few new look Black ice amplifiers. It looks like PPI has changed the heatsink on these new models to reflect a more traditional design. The glossy black & gold look seems to have been replaced with simple black only and the chassis "squared up" on all sides. 

Precision Power PPI BA7000 1D Amp 1 CH 7000W Subwoofers Speakers Bass Amplifier | eBay

Looking at the PPI website, the new "BA" models are referenced but, no photos are up yet. It appears they have added a couple very high output class D mono models along with replacing the multi-channel units with new look versions. No idea if the internals have changed but, keep in mind that the original Black Ice line was said to have shared boards with Soundstream's Rubicon series. 

I know many here have mentioned that they like the value found in the original Black Ice amps and thought they made excellent entry level choices. 
However, I notice with the new models, PPI has now joined the ranks of Maxxsonics, Pyle, Legacy and others with these garbage "MAX Power" ratings. 

For example, their new BA5000.1D mono amplifier has rating of 2500 watts @ 1 ohm. OK, fine that's a pretty healthy amp. But, then they go on to add the "MAX Power" rating as 5,000 watts. Come on PPI, we all know that's a bunch of bullcrap. No amp with a 1 ohm rms rating of 2500 watts is capable of generating 5,000 unless struck by lightning. 
PPI is hurting their revamped image by falling into the trap of appealing to 18 year olds who might look at a "MAX Power" rating and actually believe it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Ewwww.
Is it me or does it appear that there's a concerted effort from PPI to get rid of everything that Grizz Archer had a hand in designing?
There was no reason to change the Black Ice heatsink; it was only 2 years old.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Im a big fan of the original black ice series. I would like to see a gut shot of the new ones. The new ones look VERY BLAHHHH BORING. And with the "max" ratings being published. ..... things dont look to good.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I kinda miss the simple looks, not that the old black ice design was bad (they looked great) but like the simple looks in general. old school heat sink fins, or flat surfaces.
My un-needed 2c

Josh


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

You know I just took another look at the amp I linked to in my original post for this thread. It's kinda small but, if you zoom in on the photo of the box, you can see a label that says "0.5 ohm stable". Now, I still hold no hope that this $300 amplifier can generate 7,000 watts per its "MAX Power" claim but, if the amp is indeed 0.5 ohm stable, that would be fairly impressive. Not a lot of amps out there advertising 1/2 ohm stability right on the box they come in. I guess that's good news for the SPL crowd and even further makes my point about marketing this series toward the younger, more price conscious market.
Even with the silly "MAX power" thing I'm willing to hold off final judgment on these amps until first hand evidence says they aren't up to snuff. 
Bret, you may be onto something with the phasing out of all the Grizz Archer stuff. But, then again it could be that PPI is expanding their product lineup. With the black Ice redesign and the new Atom amplifiers, they seem to be marketing to just about every demographic.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

JoshHefnerX said:


> I kinda miss the simple looks, not that the old black ice design was bad (they looked great) but like the simple looks in general. old school heat sink fins, or flat surfaces.
> My un-needed 2c
> 
> Josh


I'm with you Josh. Give me some finned heatsinks, paint/powdercoat 'em satin black and letter them in bold red/white (<<<see my avatar) or even gold ink.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know if there is a patent on the case design for the old PPI amplifiers. If there isn't that would be bad a if they brought those back. Kinda sort of like what Orion did a few years back.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Perhaps the dimensions are wrong, but on their site it state 5" w x 5" h??


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

i liked that black ice look,i was going to get it,but its pretty big for my install,so i went with the P900.4 it ships monday,this is my first super small amp since my Coustic amp i had in the late 80's haha those were some tough amps if they put up with me.lol but I'm excited to see the PPI P900.4 i can't wait.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> I don't know if there is a patent on the case design for the old PPI amplifiers. If there isn't that would be bad a if they brought those back. Kinda sort of like what Orion did a few years back.


There is and Carolyn Hall Young, the designer of the heatsinks and art work own them.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> Perhaps the dimensions are wrong, but on their site it state 5" w x 5" h??


I think those dimensions are correct. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

1600 watt four channel for 130 bucks....


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

thomasluke said:


> 1600 watt four channel for 130 bucks....


1600watt peak power....which equals to 800watts rms if that even is accurate.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wasnt the first black ice suppose to be a possible "2nd gen" art series, but they couldnt CHY to do it or something so they called it the black ice series? I like the first series of black ice but the second series seems like they made it cheaper? I was impressed with the specs of the first ones.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

vwguy383 said:


> Wasnt the first black ice suppose to be a possible "2nd gen" art series, but they couldnt CHY to do it or something so they called it the black ice series? I like the first series of black ice but the second series seems like they made it cheaper? I was impressed with the specs of the first ones.
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


Yes to the first part. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> There is and Carolyn Hall Young, the designer of the heatsinks and art work own them.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Does she own the heatsink design for the black AM/M/Pro Mos-style series?
I think an update of that series (a la the new Orions) is what people seem to be thinking of.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> Does she own the heatsink design for the black AM/M/Pro Mos-style series?
> I think an update of that series (a la the new Orions) is what people seem to be thinking of.


Not sure.
You can ask her on here and on FB.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

PPI_GUY said:


> You know I just took another look at the amp I linked to in my original post for this thread. It's kinda small but, if you zoom in on the photo of the box, you can see a label that says "0.5 ohm stable". Now, I still hold no hope that this $300 amplifier can generate 7,000 watts per its "MAX Power" claim but, if the amp is indeed 0.5 ohm stable, that would be fairly impressive. Not a lot of amps out there advertising 1/2 ohm stability right on the box they come in. I guess that's good news for the SPL crowd and even further makes my point about marketing this series toward the younger, more price conscious market.
> Even with the silly "MAX power" thing I'm willing to hold off final judgment on these amps until first hand evidence says they aren't up to snuff.
> Bret, you may be onto something with the phasing out of all the Grizz Archer stuff. But, then again it could be that PPI is expanding their product lineup. With the black Ice redesign and the new Atom amplifiers, they seem to be marketing to just about every demographic.


It does [email protected] and [email protected] RMS....hence the 7000watt max rating


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

momax_powers said:


> It does [email protected] and [email protected] RMS....hence the 7000watt max rating


Yeah, I saw that. But, that amp will never output 7,000 watts unless, like I said, it gets hit by lightning. LOL!
I was making the point that supposedly this model is 0.5 ohm stable and they even make that claim right on the box. There may be other manufacturers out there that market their amps as being stable at such low impendences (below 1 ohm) but, I can't think of many 'mainstream' companies that do. Lanzar's Opti series is the only other that comes immediately to mind.
Again, the proof will be in the reviews they get from people who run them on a daily basis.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

They're up on ebay 

Precision Power PPI BA7000 1D Amp 1 CH 7000W Subwoofers Speakers Bass Amplifier | eBay

1,000W x 1 at 4-Ohm RMS
1,5000W x 1 at 2-Ohm RMS
2,3000W x 1 at 1-Ohm RMS
3,500W x 1 at 0.5-Ohm RMS
Max Power: 7,000W

3500w @ .5 for 300?


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

edzyy said:


> They're up on ebay
> 
> Precision Power PPI BA7000 1D Amp 1 CH 7000W Subwoofers Speakers Bass Amplifier | eBay
> 
> ...


$236.50 from beach audio on ebay


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

soooo how overrated are these really?


----------

